# Double infinitives in German



## Lelibear

Hi, I'm having trouble understanding the rules for double infinitives and the associated word order, so I was just wondering if the following sentences make grammatical sense (even though they may not be the most common ways of expression): 

The perfect tense: Ich war sehr froh, dass ich das Problem habe lösen können
The pluperfect tense: Ich war sehr froh, dass ich das Problem hatte lösen können 
The future tense: Ich bin sehr froh, weil ich in die Stadt werde gehen können

Also, I came across the following sentence: 

Du musst sehr enttäuscht gewesen sein 

and I was just wondering what tense is this?


----------



## berndf

The future tense sentence is wrong. The fronting of the auxiliary verb (habe lösen können rather than lösen können habe) happens only in the perfect tenses.

Gewesen sein is the perfect infinitive of sein, as in English have been in He must have been sad.


----------



## Lelibear

berndf said:


> The future tense sentence is wrong. The fronting of the auxiliary verb (habe lösen können rather than lösen können habe) happens only in the perfect tenses.
> 
> Gewesen sein is the perfect infinitive of sein, as in English have been in He must have been sad.



Ahh thanks! Does that include the future perfect tense? 
*For example: , weil ich werde haben schreiben können 
OR: , weil ich haben schreiben können werde *


----------



## berndf

... weil ich schreiben gekonnt haben werde.

I doubt you will come across that often in real life.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> The future tense sentence is wrong. The fronting of the auxiliary verb (habe lösen können rather than lösen können habe) happens only in the perfect tenses.


I can't see why the future sentence (_Ich bin sehr froh, weil ich in die Stadt werde gehen können_) should be wrong.

Canoo says:
"Wenn eine Verbgruppe zwei (oder mehr) Infinitive enthält, die vom Hilfsverb _werden_ abhängig sind, kann das finite Hilfsverb im Nebensatz vor die Infinitive treten oder gemäß der allgemeinen Regel ganz am Schluss stehen."
Beispiel: 
... _an die man sich wird erinnern können_, auch: _an die man sich erinnern können wird._

Our sentence: ... _weil ich in die Stadt werde gehen können_, auch: _weil ich in die Stadt gehen können werde_.


----------



## ablativ

Lelibear said:


> *For example: , weil ich werde haben schreiben können
> OR: , weil ich haben schreiben können werde  *



_... weil ich schreiben gekonnt haben werde._ (berndf) *(???)*


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> I can't see why the future sentence (_Ich bin sehr froh, weil ich in die Stadt werde gehen können_) should be wrong.


Ok.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> _... weil ich schreiben gekonnt haben werde._ (berndf) *(???)*


Ja, und?


----------



## ablativ

Leider scheint es neben den Smileys für "richtig" und "falsch" das "Grübel-Smiley" nicht mehr zu geben, daher meine Fragezeichen. Hätte der (Neben-)Satz nicht heißen müssen: ..._ weil ich werde haben schreiben können_?


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Leider scheint es neben den Smileys für "richtig" und "falsch" das "Grübel-Smiley" nicht mehr zu geben, daher meine Fragezeichen. Hätte der (Neben-)Satz nicht heißen müssen: ..._ weil ich werde haben schreiben können_?


Würdest Du das wirklich sagen? Ich kann mir das noch nicht so richtig vorstellen. Ich kann mich mit dem Vorziehen von _werden_ immer noch nicht anfreunden. Irgendwie erinnert mich das an rheinische Dialekte.


----------



## ablativ

Weißt Du, wie ich es umgangssprachlich sagen würde? _... weil ich schreiben gekonnt haben werde. 
_
Aber mir wäre dabei bewusst, dass dies grammatikalisch nicht korrekt wäre.

Zudem ist ja das Futur II ohnehin sehr ungebräuchlich, es wird fast immer durch das Perfekt ersetzt, oder es steht (wie im Englischen) für Vermutungen, ergänzt durch Abtönungspartikel wie "wohl" und andere:

_Er wird wohl lange auf uns gewartet haben. ... weil er wohl lange auf uns wird gewartet haben/ gewartet haben wird. _

Oder mit einem weiteren Ersatzinfinitiv eines Modalverbs: _... weil er lange auf uns wird gewartet haben müssen._


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Aber mir wäre dabei bewusst, dass dies grammatikalisch nicht korrekt wäre.


Lustig. Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## bearded

> ablativ (#6):  ''Weil ich werde haben schreiben können'' <
Wie wäre es denn mit ''Weil ich werde schreiben können haben''? Besteht im Vergleich zur obigen Formulierung ein Unterschied? Ist das 'haben' auch zwangsweise vorzustellen?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> > ablativ (#6):  ''Weil ich werde haben schreiben können'' <
> Wie wäre es denn mit ''Weil ich werde schreiben können haben''? Besteht im Vergleich zur obigen Formulierung ein Unterschied? Ist das 'haben' auch zwangsweise vorzustellen?
> Danke im Voraus.


 
Das klingt schon ganz daneben. Ja, das wäre falsch - und zwar, wegen des Ersatzinfinitivs. Mit Partizip 2 wär's umgekehrt, z.B.:
"..., weil er wohl tanzen gelernt haben wird. / ..., weil er wird wohl tanzen gelernt haben." 
"..., weil er wohl haben tanzen gelernt wird. / ..., weil er wird wohl haben tanzen gelernt." 

Ich glaube ich weiß, warum ablativ "_... weil ich schreiben gekonnt haben werde_" als grammatikalisch falsch ansieht.
Er folgt wohl der Regel, dass Modalverben nach abhängigen Infinitiven zwingend im Ersatzinfinitiv stehen müssen.
Canoonet deutet an, dass dies immer so sei; was Duden dazu sagt, weiß ich nicht.
Ich persönlich seh's aber auch nicht so eng, speziell bei "können". Bernd's Satz klingt für mich natürlicher und damit richtiger als der Ersatzinfinitiv "...weil ich werde haben schreiben können."


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> ... weil ich schreiben gekonnt haben werde.





ablativ said:


> Hätte der (Neben-)Satz nicht heißen müssen: ..._ weil ich werde haben schreiben können_?


Letzteres klingt für mich konformer mit den Standard-Grammatikregeln. Diesen konstruierten Laborsatz würde man in der Praxis aber weder in der einen noch in der anderen Form je sagen. Er würde die _Vermutung _ausdrücken, dass ich zu einem _unerwarteten _Zeitpunkt in der Vergangenheit _wohl_ die _Fähigkeit _oder _Gelegenheit _zu schreiben hatte; _unerwartet_

entweder, weil ich diese Fähigkeit bzw. Gelegenheit (aufgrund einer Amnäsie, Lähmung bzw. Freiheits-, Schreibwerkzeug- oder ähnlichem Entzug) inzwischen bzw. zwischenzeitlich wieder verloren habe bzw. hatte , 

oder, weil ich damals in einem Alter war, in dem man sich normalerweise noch nicht schriftlich äußern kann.
Das Futur 2 drückt in aller Regel keine reale Aussage über die Zukunft aus, sondern eine Hypothese über die Vergangenheit.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Letzteres klingt für mich konformer mit den Standard-Grammatikregeln.


Wirklich verwundern tut mich das jetzt nicht, das gerade Ablativ und Du das so empfindet. Zumindest nährt es meine Vorurteile, dass diese Wortstellung vor allem rheinisch ist.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Zumindest nährt es meine Vorurteile, dass diese Wortstellung vor allem rheinisch ist.


Nein, ganz im Gegenteil; gerade hier im Rheinland würde man wahrscheinlich eher einem ähnlichen Muster wie deinem folgen

_... ,weil isch schrieve weed jekunnt han._​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Nein, ganz im Gegenteil; gerade hier im Rheinland würde man wahrscheinlich eher einem ähnlichen Muster wie deinem folgen
> 
> _... ,weil isch schrieve weed jekunnt han._


Wieso im Gegenteil? Bei Dir ist doch wieder das finite Verb (_weed_) nach vorne gezogen und nicht am Ende, wie sich das für einen Nebensatz gehört. Das ist die Tendenz, die ich für rheinisch halte.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Wieso im Gegenteil?


Die Konstruktion ähnelt aber trotzdem eher deiner, weil sie keinen Ersatzinfinitv für das Partizip _gekonnt_ benutzt, der hier standardsprachlich geboten wäre und der dann im Nebensatz tatsächlich auch die Voranstellung des finiten Verbs erfordert.


----------



## Sphatlo

We learning a lot.


----------



## elroy

ablativ said:


> _... weil er lange auf uns wird gewartet haben müssen._





manfy said:


> "..., weil er wohl tanzen gelernt haben wird. / ..., weil er wird wohl tanzen gelernt haben."


 Ich hätte das spontan (wenn ich das gerade in dieser Form, mit so vielen Verben, hätte ausdrücken müssen) nach diesen Mustern formuliert: _weil ich werde geschrieben haben können_.

Die anderen Formen, die hier besprochen werden, nämlich

_weil ich schreiben gekonnt haben werde_
und
_weil ich werde haben schreiben können
_
kamen mir spontan komisch vor.

Aber das waren vor allem spontane Empfindungen. Was sagen die Standardwerke dazu (wenn überhaupt etwas)?


----------



## berndf

Since every native speaker seems to have a different opinion here, it seems the construct does not have a canonical word order as it simple wouldn't occur in real life:


ablativ said:


> Zudem ist ja das Futur II ohnehin sehr ungebräuchlich, es wird fast immer durch das Perfekt ersetzt


----------



## ablativ

elroy said:


> Was sagen die Standardwerke dazu (wenn überhaupt etwas)?


Canoo.net:
*Wenn eine Verbgruppe zwei (oder mehr) Infinitive enthält, die vom Hilfsverb werden abhängig sind, kann das finite Hilfsverb im Nebensatz vor die Infinitive treten oder gemäß der allgemeinen Regel ganz am Schluss stehen:
weil ich euch werde kommen hören; auch:  weil ich euch kommen hören werde
an die man sich wird erinnern können; auch: an die man sich erinnern können wird
dass er die Kinder wird gehen lassen wollen;  auch: dass er die Kinder gehen lassen wollen wird
*
Auch wenn das Futur II in der Regel durch das Perfekt ersetzt wird, darf man nicht vergessen, dass es - wie in Post 11 gesagt - noch immer seine Anwendung für Vermutungen findet.

Im Englischen: _He will have called and found nobody home._


----------



## elroy

Was ist aber mit diesem speziellen Fall, wo _werden_, ein Modalverb (_können_) und ein Perfekt (_geschrieben haben_) zusammen vorliegen? 

In einem Hauptsatz hieße es _Ich werde geschrieben haben können_, oder?

Logischerweise (und gemäß den Regeln, die ich damals gelernt habe) hätte ich in einem Nebensatz das konjugierte Verb (_werde_) ans Ende des Nebensatzes, aber vor die anderen Verben, gesetzt:

_Ich werde geschrieben haben können._ - _...weil ich werde geschrieben haben können_.

Das Satzglied _geschrieben haben können_ bleibt unverändert. 

(Dass _werde_ auch ganz ans Ende gesetzt werden kann, sei dahingestellt. Mir geht es hier vor allem um die anderen Verben.)

In diesem Thread wurden aber andere Varianten vorgeschlagen, die von Canoot.net nicht angesprochen werden:

_weil ich schreiben gekonnt haben werde 
weil ich werde haben schreiben können
_
Hier wird die Originalform (_werde geschrieben haben können_), beziehungsweise das grüne Satzglied, umgewandelt. Ich frage mich, ob diese Umwandlungen standardsprachlich geregelt sind.


----------



## ablativ

Meines Erachtens ist schon der Hauptsatz _Ich werde geschrieben haben können _ungrammatisch.

*Wäre* er richtig, dann *wäre* natürlich _...weil ich werde geschrieben haben können _auch richtig.

_I will have been able to write _heißt aber auf Deutsch übersetzt _Ich werde haben schreiben können, _und darum heißt der entsprechende Nebensatz  ... _weil ich werde haben schreiben können_.

Wenn in solchen Fällen "geschrieben" vorkommt (also Fut. II in Verbindung mit einem Modalverb plus Part. Perf.), dann ist wohl immer ein Passiv im Spiel: _Der Brief kann schon geschrieben worden sein.
_
Nachzulesen hier unter Past Perfect and Future Perfect Tenses.

(Irrtum meinerseits vorbehalten! )


----------



## elroy

ablativ said:


> Meines Erachtens ist schon der Hauptsatz _Ich werde geschrieben haben können _ungrammatisch.


 Aber warum?

1. Ich werde schreiben können.
2. Ich werde geschrieben haben können.

Ich wüsste nicht, aus welchem Grund hier die Stelle des Infinitivs nicht durch die geringfügig komplexere Struktur Partizip II + _haben _besetzt werden kann. Sonst funktioniert es ja durchaus:

3. Ich muss den Aufsatz bis Montag schreiben.
4. Ich muss den Aufsatz bis Montag geschrieben haben.
5. Es ist wichtig, den Aufsatz bis Montag zu schreiben.
6. Es ist wichtig, den Aufsatz bis Montag geschrieben zu haben.

Was ist an Satz 2 anders? 

Vielleicht stimmt es einfach, dass - wie Bernd andeutet - man solche unwahrscheinlichen Sätze, die so gut wie nie geäußert werden, auch als Muttersprachler nur schlecht analysieren kann? So ungefähr wie bei diesem parallel laufenden Thread, wo ich versucht habe, eine dort eingeführte, mir davor völlig unbekannte Unterscheidung zwischen _konnte_ und _könnte_ zu begreifen und, nachdem ich nachgehakt hatte, teilweise die Antwort bekommen habe, dass die Sätze einfach zu unwahrscheinlich sind, um analysiert werden zu können! 

Das ist einerseits für mich als fortgeschrittener Nicht-Muttersprachler zugegebenermaßen frustrierend, andererseits zeigt es mir, dass ich solche Konstruktionen ohnehin besser vermeiden sollte, da sie ja bei Muttersprachlern kaum vorkommen, und dass sich eine Erklärung - falls es sie gibt - sowieso erübrigen würde. Das erklärt vielleicht auch, wieso ich solche Sätze bisher nicht konfrontieren musste!


----------



## manfy

ablativ said:


> Meines Erachtens ist schon der Hauptsatz _Ich werde geschrieben haben können _ungrammatisch.


 
Ich befürchte, das lässt sich nicht so einfach verallgemeinern.
Prinzipiell dreht es sich hier um die Anwendung des Ersatzinfinitivs. Futur 2 mit 'werden' ist der korrekten Modalverbform nur aufgesetzt und das lasse ich hier zur Vereinfachung mal weg.

Es hängt von der erwünschten Satzaussage ab, ob Modalverb oder Aktionsverb im Perfekt ausgedrückt werden:
Sie kann den Brief geschrieben haben. _(= es kann sein, dass sie ihn geschrieben hat; Modalverb drückt eine Möglichkeit aus)_
-> weil sie ihn geschrieben haben kann.   _Aktionsverb im Perfekt (geschrieben haben); Modalverb im Praesens_

Aber mit leicht anderer Bedeutung:
Sie hat den Brief schreiben können. _Diese Aktion des Könnens liegt in der Vergangenheit; Modalverb drückt die - nun vergangene - Fähigkeit aus_
-> weil sie ihn hat schreiben können.   _Modalverb im Perfekt (hat k_ö_nnen) und Aktionsverb im Infinitiv (=Präsens)_

selten: weil sie ihn hat geschrieben haben können. => Aktionsverb und Modalverb im Perfekt;
üblicher: weil sie ihn geschrieben haben konnte. => Aktionsverb im Perfekt; Modalverb im Präteritum

EDIT: crossed with elroy


----------



## ablativ

elroy said:


> 1. Ich werde schreiben können.
> 2. Ich werde geschrieben haben können.
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht, aus welchem Grund hier die Stelle des Infinitivs nicht durch die geringfügig komplexere Struktur Partizip II + _haben _besetzt werden kann. Sonst funktioniert es ja durchaus:
> 
> 3. Ich muss den Aufsatz bis Montag schreiben.
> 4. Ich muss den Aufsatz bis Montag geschrieben haben.
> 5. Es ist wichtig, den Aufsatz bis Montag zu schreiben.
> 6. Es ist wichtig, den Aufsatz bis Montag geschrieben zu haben.


ad 2) _Ich werde geschrieben haben können:_ Auch diesen Satz würde ich intransitiv (also ohne "den Brief" hinzugefügt) so nicht sagen wollen, sondern: _Ich werde haben schreiben können._

Unter Berücksichtigung von manfys Post 27:

Kontext: Man schreibt über einen vor langer Zeit verstorbenen Mann mit der Frage, ob er des Schreibens kundig war.

_Er wird wohl haben schreiben können müssen, sonst gäbe es keine Briefe von ihm. Er wird wohl geschrieben haben können müssen _erscheint mir - Entschuldigung, wenn ich mich irre - nicht korrekt zu sein. 

Statt _ich werde geschrieben haben können _würde ich noch eher sagen _ich werde schreiben gekonnt haben, _aber das ist aufgrund der Modalverben in Verbindung mit den Hilfsverben in dem Beispiel mit dem toten Mann auch nicht richtig, denn bei so vielen Hilfs- und Modalverben kann es nur Ersatzinfinitive geben.

Leider finde ich auch keine anerkannte Grammatik, die explizit auf diese Fragen eingeht.

Von daher ist dieser Post auch nur mein momentaner Meinungs- u. Wissensstand.


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> Er wird wohl haben schreiben können müssen


Warum steht 'haben' vor den anderen Infinitiven? Gibt's eine Regel dazu?  Wie würde ''Er wird wohl schreiben haben können müssen'' klingen?
In meiner #13 habe ich eine falsche Reihenfolge vorgeschlagen, aber auch die obige Konstellation mit 'haben' am Anfang überzeugt mich nicht.  Deshalb versuche ich immer wieder, das 'haben' zu verlegen.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> ad 2) _Ich werde geschrieben haben können:_ Auch diesen Satz würde ich intransitiv (also ohne "den Brief" hinzugefügt) so nicht sagen wollen, sondern: _Ich werde haben schreiben können._


Es tut mir leid, mir geht es exakt umgekehrt. Für mich ist _werde haben schreiben können _eine sinnlose Wortfolge, die nur durch die Gleichsetzung mit _werde geschrieben haben können _überhaupt interpretierbar wird. Letztere hingegen erscheint mir natürlich und ohne die geringsten Schwierigkeiten verständlich.

Der Ersatzinfinitiv kommt nur bei periphrastischen Finitformen von Modalverben und Verben, die sich modalverbähnlich verhalten (_brauchen, lassen, heißen _und vielleicht noch drei, vier weitere), zum Einsatz und nicht bei Hauptverben. Innerhalb eines Perfektinfinitivs hat er m.E. generell nichts verloren und schon doppelt nicht innerhalb des Perfektinfinitivs des Hauptverbs.


----------



## Kajjo

_ werde geschrieben haben können_

Völlig korrekte Form. Was soll daran falsch sein?


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> Wie würde ''Er wird wohl schreiben haben können müssen'' klingen?


 
Ja...ungefähr gleich gut wie "Er wird wohl schreiben können müssen haben dürfen." 
Fakt ist, wenn zwei Modalverben aufeinanderprallen, gepaart mit ein oder gar zwei Hilfsverben, dann ist die Aussage mit regelkonformer Grammatik unverständlicher als eine zur Hervorhebung von den Regeln abweichende Formulierung.

Bei einem spontan gehörten Satz wie "Er wird wohl haben schreiben können müssen", müsste ich sicherlich kurz überlegen, bei der (eventuell umgangssprachlichen) Form "Er wird wohl schreiben gekonnt haben müssen." aber nicht!
"schreiben gekonnt haben" passt gedanklich als Einheit zum Rest des Satzes und kollidiert nicht mit Ersatzinfinitiv "müssen" - mehrfacher Ersatzinfinitiv andererseits verwischt den Satzfokus. (für mich zumindest!)  

PS: Die von dir vorgeschlagene Form wirst du umgangssprachlich immer wieder hören können. Ich vermute, es liegt daran, dass ähnliche Formen wie "er wird es haben können müssen" öfter zu hören sind und der Austausch von 'es' mit 'schreiben' erscheint prinzipiell logisch.


----------



## ablativ

bearded man said:


> Warum steht 'haben' vor den anderen Infinitiven? Gibt's eine Regel dazu?  Wie würde ''Er wird wohl schreiben haben können müssen'' klingen?


Ich finde die von Dir, bearded man, vorgeschlagene Wortstellung gar nicht so unlogisch, nur scheint sie eben nicht den Regeln zu entsprechen. 

Was sagst Du, und was sagen auch die anderen, zu dieser eigentlich sehr anerkannten Grammatik mit den entsprechenden Beispielen?

PS: Wenn jemand eine Grammatik vorweisen kann, die Eure Versionen bestätigt, bitte ich um die entsprechenden Links. Ich habe immerhin schon zwei (die oben genannte) und die in Post 25 genannte präsentiert.


----------



## bearded

ablativ said:


> Ich finde die von Dir, bearded man, vorgeschlagene Wortstellung gar nicht so unlogisch, nur scheint sie eben nicht den Regeln zu entsprechen.


Die Wortstellung habe ich ganz spontan/instinktiv vorgeschlagen, und ich kann dazu auch keine Links anführen.  Bei Betrachtung der Beispiele in Deiner Grammatik fällt mir allerdings folgendes ein:

(Grammatik-Beispiel): Er wird das Auto haben kaufen können,
(dann muss auch richtig sein): Er wird das Lesen haben lernen können,
(und auf diesem Weg vielleicht auch richtig): Er wird lesen haben lernen können,
dann vielleicht auch _Er wird wohl schreiben haben können müssen.
_
Dass mein Satz den Regeln voll entspricht, will ich gar nicht behaupten. Aber der grammatischen Logik scheint er auch nicht ganz zu widersprechen.


----------



## manfy

bearded man said:


> (dann muss auch richtig sein): Er wird das Lesen haben lernen können,
> (und auf diesem Weg vielleicht auch richtig): Er wird lesen haben lernen können,


 
Letzteres ist in gesprochener Sprache eindeutig richtig, weil "Er wird Lesen haben lernen können" grammatikalisch korrekt ist! (der Artikel ist nicht wirklich erforderlich, um 'lesen' zum Substantiv zu machen).
Das erzeugt nun aber ein Problem für die Grammatik, die ein einfach zu erlernendes, kohärentes System erzeugen möchte, das auch für Lerner ohne 3-fachen PhD verständlich ist.
Und genau deshalb findet man dann in den allgemeinen offiziellen Regeln Vereinfachungen, die zwar die Mehrheit der Anwendungen abdecken, aber nicht unbedingt jeden einzelnen - eigentlich grammatikalisch richtigen - Sonderfall explizit erklären oder gar als definitiv falsch/richtig darstellen.


----------



## ablativ

Die Regel ist eigentlich ganz einfach, und so haben wir sie schon in der Schule (bei mir vor über 50 Jahren) gelernt:

*Futur II mit Modalverb = Präsens von werden + Infinitiv (haben) + Infinitiv (Vollverb) + Infinitiv (Modalverb)*

Nirgendwo ist da ein Partizip Perfekt. 


Kajjo said:


> _ werde geschrieben haben können_
> Völlig korrekte Form. Was soll daran falsch sein?


Das Partizip Perfekt und die Wortstellung!


----------



## Kajjo

Ist wohl eher eine Frage dessen, was ausgedrückt werden soll. Ich kann an dem Satz nichts falsches sehen.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Die Regel ist eigentlich ganz einfach, und so haben wir sie schon in der Schule (bei mir vor über 50 Jahren) gelernt:
> 
> *Futur II mit Modalverb = Präsens von werden + Infinitiv (haben) + Infinitiv (Vollverb) + Infinitiv (Modalverb)*


Also ich kann mich nicht erinnern, das gelernt zu haben noch es je in irgendeinem Lehrbuch gelesen zu haben. Ich könnte den Satz _ich werde haben schreiben können_ ohne Erklärung nicht verstehen. Und ich bin unverschämt genug zu behauten, dass dies gegen die Form und nicht gegen mein Sprachverständnis spricht.
(Kajjo hat Recht: Wir reden vielleicht aneinander vorbei)

Was willst Du eigentlich aussagen? Soll das Modalverb im Futur II sein oder das Hauptverb im Perfektinfinitiv, d.h. worauf soll sich _haben _beziehen?

Der Satz
_Ich werde geschrieben haben können. (=Es wird möglich sein, dass ich geschrieben haben werde.)_​ist die Futur von
_Ich kann geschrieben haben. (=Es ist möglich, dass ich geschrieben habe.)_​und als solches vollkommen ok (unter welchen Umständen man eine solche Aussage machen würde steht auf einem anderen Blatt).


----------



## Kajjo

Ich habe die Regel auch nie gelernt und kann das Produkt nicht als sprachlich schön empfinden. Es wirkt auf mich falsch.

_Er kann geschrieben haben.
Er wird geschrieben haben können.

Ich kann geschrieben haben.
Ich werde geschrieben haben können._

Was soll daran falsch sein?


----------



## berndf

Ich habe meine meine ursprüngliche Aussage in #38 durchgestrichen und noch mal von vorne angefangen, weil ich folgende etwas über 150 jahre alte Belegstelle gefunden habe, die ich interessanterweise unproblematisch finde:

_Schon ganz im Allgemeinen wäre man zu der Annahme berechtigt, daß ein Dichter von Menanders Meisterschaft die auftretenden Personen nicht aus seiner Seele heraus wird haben sprechen lassen, sondern aus der ihrigen. _(Link)

Hier kommt
_Ich werde ihn gesprochen haben lassen._​nicht in Frage, weil
_Ich lasse ihn gesprochen haben._​keine sinnvolle Aussage ist.

Es scheint als hätten wir tatsächlich aneinander vorbei gesprochen, weil wir unterschiedliche Aussagen im Kopf hatten.


----------



## Kajjo

Am einfachsten wird es sein, wenn Ablativ mal den gleichen Satz im Präsens, Perfekt und Futur II nennt. Dann wissen wir, worum es ihm geht. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn er auf meine Beispielsätze in #39 antworten würde, ob die für ihn in Ordnung sind. Ich denke, wir reden wirklich aneinander vorbei.


----------



## ablativ

Kajjo said:


> Ich habe die Regel auch nie gelernt und kann das Produkt nicht als sprachlich schön empfinden. Es wirkt auf mich falsch.
> 
> _Er kann geschrieben haben.
> Er wird geschrieben haben können.
> 
> Ich kann geschrieben haben.
> Ich werde geschrieben haben können._
> 
> Was soll daran falsch sein?


Es fällt mir inzwischen schwer, noch mehr Grammatikbücher zu finden, die meine Auffassung teilen.

Wenn man nun ein Verb nimmt, dass mit "sein" statt mit "haben" (wie "schreiben") konjugiert wird, würdest Du wahrscheinlich sagen:

_Er wird gekommen sein können. _Das wäre ja nur logisch und analog zu:

_Er wird geschrieben haben können.
_
Hier schreibt canoonet (als wohl absolut vertraubare Quelle) Folgendes vor:



> Er wird nicht haben kommen können.


----------



## ablativ

Kajjo said:


> Am einfachsten wird es sein, wenn Ablativ mal den gleichen Satz im Präsens, Perfekt und Futur II nennt. Dann wissen wir, worum es ihm geht. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn er auf meine Beispielsätze in #39 antworten würde, ob die für ihn in Ordnung sind. Ich denke, wir reden wirklich aneinander vorbei.


Er kann kommen - er hat kommen können - er wird haben kommen können

Er muss schreiben können - er hat schreiben können müssen - er wird haben schreiben können müssen

Er kann schreiben - er hat schreiben können - er wird haben schreiben können

PS: Aus einem anderen Artikel:


> *Ohne Modalverben*
> Futur I (Aktiv) Ich werde eine Lösung finden. Futur II (Aktiv) Ich werde morgen eine Lösung gefunden haben.
> Futur I (Passiv) Eine Lösung wird gefunden werden. Futur II (Passiv) Eine Lösung wird morgen gefunden worden sein.
> *Mit Modalverben*
> Futur I (Aktiv) Der Arzt wird den Mann operieren müssen. Futur II (Aktiv) Der Arzt wird morgen den Mann haben operieren müssen.
> Futur I (Passiv) Der Mann wird operiert werden müssen. Futur II (Passiv) Der Mann wird morgen haben operiert werden müssen.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Hier schreibt canoonet (als wohl absolut vertraubare Quelle) Folgendes vor:
> 
> 
> 
> Er wird nicht haben kommen können.
Click to expand...

Das ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung. Kajjo und mir geht es doch um
_Er wird nicht gekommen sein können._​Das ist doch eine vollkommen andere Aussage. Einmal ist das Modalverb im Perfektinfinitiv (_haben ... können - _das _Können _ist in der Zukunft vollendet) und einmal das Hauptverb (_gekommen sein - _das _Kommen _ist in der Zukunft vollendet, aber nicht das _Können_).
Und den Unterschied haben wir doch oft genug beschrieben.

Zur Erinnerung:


berndf said:


> Der Satz
> _Ich werde geschrieben haben können. (=Es wird möglich sein, dass ich geschrieben haben werde.)_​ist die Futur von
> _Ich kann geschrieben haben. (=Es ist möglich, dass ich geschrieben habe.)_​und als solches vollkommen ok (unter welchen Umständen man eine solche Aussage machen würde steht auf einem anderen Blatt).


----------



## ablativ

Wenn Ihr meint, dass _Er wird nicht gekommen sein können _grammatikalisch in Ordnung ist (aufgrund einer vielleicht anderen Bedeutung als _Er wird nicht haben kommen können_), dann ist das doch Euer gutes Recht.

Ich persönlich werde schriftsprachlich keine Konstruktion wählen, in der neben dem Fut. II und Modalverben irgendein Part. Perf. vorkommt. Insofern kann ich mich doch nicht anders, als ich es in den obigen Posts getan habe, dazu äußern. Ich habe meine Position nach bestem Wissen vorgetragen, immer mit der Einschränkung:

"Don't we all have the right to be wrong now and then?"


----------



## berndf

Es geht darum, dass Du behauptest dass in Modalverben enthaltenden komplexen Prädikaten kein Partizip vorkommen kann und Du zitierst mehrere Lehrbücher. Nur sagt das kein einziges. Alle spreche ausschließlich über den Ersatzinfinitiv bei Modalverben. Die canoo-Belegstelle setzt
_Er wird nicht haben kommen können. _(richtig)​in explizitem Kontrast zu
_Er wird nicht kommen gekonnt haben._ (falsch)​Das heißt es geht um den Ersatz des Modalverb-Partizips durch einen Infinitiv. _Kommen _ist hier nicht etwa im Infinitiv, weil es ein Ersatzinfinitiv wäre, sondern weil es von Hause aus ein echter Infinitiv ist.

In dem Satz
_Er wird nicht gekommen sein können._​Sieht es vollkommen anderes aus. Hier existiert überhaupt kein Modalverb-Partizip, dass durch einen Ersatzinfinitiv zu ersetzen wäre.

Auch canoo beschreibt den Ersatzinfinitv einzig bei "einigen Verben":


> Bei einigen Verben wird das Partizip Perfekt in den zusammengesetzten Zeiten durch den Infinitiv Präsens ersetzt, wenn es unmittelbar nach einem Infinitiv steht


Nämlich bei:


> Immer bei den Modalverben *dürfen*, *können*, *mögen*, *müssen*, *sollen*, *wollen* sowie bei *brauchen*





> Meistens bei *heißen*, *lassen*, *sehen*





> Auch bei *fühlen*, *helfen*, *hören*


Ebenso wie canoo bemerken auch andere Quellen, dass der Eratzinfinitiv ausschließlich am Ende erscheint (wenn mal sich auf Hauptsatzfolge beschränkt).

Du hast bisher noch keine Quelle produziert, dessen Aussagen zu verstehen sein könnten, dass neben der Transformation
_Er wird nicht kommen gekonnt haben --> Er wird nicht haben kommen können_
für den Satz
_Er wird nicht gekommen sein können --> ???_
irgendeine Ersatzinfinitivkonstruktion zum Tragen käme. Alle Grammatiken reden ausschließlich über den Ersatz von (Quasi-)Modalverb-Partizipen. Da dieser Satz aber bereits untransformiert überhaupt kein (Quasi-)Modalverb-Partizip enthält, ist hier auch nichts zu transformieren.


----------



## ablativ

Nach sehr langem Suchen habe ich jetzt im Netz einen Satz gefunden, der wahrscheinlich Deinen Vorstellungen entspricht und auch nicht transformiert werden kann, ohne dass er sich lächerlich anhört:

"25 Autos, die man gefahren haben sollte" (Auto-Bild)

Hier kann man wahrscheinlich tatsächlich nicht sagen:

"25 Autos, die man hat/hätte fahren sollen"  Das würde den Sinn verfälschen.

Und eine Grammatik-Konstruktion, die einmal richtig ist, muss damit auch Allgemeingültigkeit haben. Es gibt also tatsächlich beide Varianten, mit und ohne Umformung, d.h. mit und ohne Part. Perf.

Auf dieser Internetseite (Sprachetrainer.ch), habe ich das gefunden, zu http://forum.wordreference.com/thre...-oder-ohne-modalverben.2742527/#post-13844732 gehörend:

*Mit Modalverben*
Futur II (Aktiv): Sie wird ihn gefragt haben müssen.
Futur II (Passiv): Er wird gefragt worden sein müssen.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> "25 Autos, die man hat/hätte fahren sollen"  Das würde den Sinn verfälschen.


Prima, dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Der Satz
> _Ich werde geschrieben haben können. (=Es wird möglich sein, dass ich geschrieben haben werde.)_


... ist mit seiner Redundanz (um nicht zu sagen_ Tautologie_) von einem eine gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit ausdrückendem Futur2 einerseits und andererseits noch einmal eine eben solche Wahrscheinlichkeit ausdrückendem subjektiv gebrauchtem Modalverb _können_ als Aussage über die Vergangenheit vollkommen überflüssig. Da würde man doch eher sagen:

_Ich kann _(_das_) (_durchaus) geschrieben haben. _
(_Das sieht ein bisschen wie meine damalige Handschrift aus._
oder
_Ich konnte ja bereits im Alter von vier schreiben._)​
Als Aussage über die Zukunft (mit oder ohne Wahrscheinlichkeitsaspekt) ist der Satz ebenso redundant (oder tautologisch), denn es müsste sich im unmittelbar vorausgehenden Kontext des Satzes, wenn nicht im Satz selbst, eine Zeitangabe finden, damit er überhaupt als auf die Zukunft bezogen verstanden wird.

Nehmen wir folgenden Mini-Dialog:

_Du bist ja jetzt auf Reisen. Kommst du denn bis nächsten Montag überhaupt ins Internet und kannst mir eine E-Mail schreiben, ob du ein etwaiges Angebot annehmen kannst, das ich dir bis Freitagabend machen würde?_
_Ich werde _(_dir_) [_bis dahin_ | bis Montag] (_eine Antwort-E-Mail_) _geschrieben haben können._
Warum denn dann nicht gleich viel eleganter wie folgt:

2'._ Ich kann dir bis dahin _[ _ geschrieben haben | schreiben _]_._
(Als Aussage über die Zukunft mit entsprechender Zeitangabe, aber im Präsens)​
???


berndf said:


> unter welchen Umständen man eine solche Aussage machen würde steht auf einem anderen Blatt).


Eben; nie!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> _Ich werde _(_dir_) [_bis dahin_ | bis Montag] (_eine Antwort-E-Mail_) _geschrieben haben können._
> Warum denn dann nicht gleich viel eleganter wie folgt:
> 
> 2'._ Ich kann dir bis dahin _[ _ geschrieben haben | schreiben _]_._
> (Als Aussage über die Zukunft mit entsprechender Zeitangabe, aber im Präsens)


Wenn die bloße Tatsache, dass man eine Aussage auch anders hätte formulieren können eine hinreichende Begründung wäre, einen Satz als ungrammatisch zu kennzeichnen, dann gäbe es genau keinen grammatischen Satz.


Gernot Back said:


> Eben; nie!


Das gilt so ziemlich für alle Sätze, die wir hier diskutiert haben. Insofern ist diese ganze Diskussion rein theoretisch und deine _Warum denn dann nicht gleich viel eleganter_ Frage von oben greift nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Futur II hat viele eigene, typische Verwendungen, aber die Nutzung als "echtes" Futur-II ist fast immer mühselig und wird ersetzt durch andere Konstruktionen. Insofern kann es hier doch gar nicht darum gehen, ob es bessere Möglichkeiten gibt, Futur-II auszudrücken -- denn ja, die gibt es quasi immer. Kaum jemand nutzt im Alltag Futur-II, um wirklich vergangenes Futur auszudrücken.

Zweitens ist es für seltener verwendete Zeitformen ebenfalls quasi immer so, dass ein guter Kontext vonnöten ist. Ohne Kontext und ohne ergänzende Partikel klingen solche Sätze oftmals konstruiert, können aber in gutem Kontext mit den passenden Ergänzungen ganz natürlich sein.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Wenn die bloße Tatsache, dass man eine Aussage auch anders hätte formulieren können eine hinreichende Begründung wäre, einen Satz als ungrammatisch zu kennzeichnen, dann gäbe es genau keinen grammatischen Satz.


Nein die Tatsache, dass man die Aussage auch anders oder eleganter hätte formulieren können, ist sicherlich keine hinreichende Begründung, einen Satz als ungrammatisch zu kennzeichnen, wohl aber die Tatsache, dass er in der Realität nie vorkommt. Es gibt für die genannten Sätze aus Futur 2 in Kombination mit (möglicherweise subjektiv gebrauchtem) Modalverb schlicht keinen Anwendungsfall. Deshalb sind sie als ungrammatisch markiert.

Da könnte man eher noch den Satz
_
*Ich regne._​als _grammatisch_ durchgehen lassen, wenn man sich etwa in einem Comic-Strip eine lustige Wolke mit Smiley-Augen und einer die entsprechende Aussage wiedergebenden Sprechblase vorstellt.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> wohl aber die Tatsache, dass er in der Realität nie vorkommt


Wie gesagt, das Kriterium hilft nicht wirklich, weil wir hier *nur *Sätze diskutieren, die praktisch nicht vorkommen.
Es sind alle Use Cases hier konstruiert und reichlich theoretisch.

Bisher wurden genau zwei Real-World-Cases gefunden, für jeden der beiden Prototypen einen:


berndf said:


> Schon ganz im Allgemeinen wäre man zu der Annahme berechtigt, daß ein Dichter von Menanders Meisterschaft die auftretenden Personen nicht aus seiner Seele heraus wird haben sprechen lassen, sondern aus der ihrigen.


und


ablativ said:


> "25 Autos, die man gefahren haben sollte" (Auto-Bild)


Ich verstehe dein Argument wirklich nicht.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> _Schon ganz im Allgemeinen wäre man zu der Annahme berechtigt, daß ein Dichter von Menanders Meisterschaft die auftretenden Personen nicht aus seiner Seele heraus wird haben sprechen lassen, sondern aus der ihrigen. _(Link)


Hier gibt es kein Modalverb.


ablativ said:


> 25 Autos, die man gefahren haben sollte" (Auto-Bild)


Hier gibt es keines im subjektiven Gebrauch; die Subjektivität wird hier nicht durch das Modalverb an sich, sondern durch seinen Gebrauch im Konjunktiv ausgedrückt.

Vgl. den Unterschied zwischen:

_Er soll das gesagt haben.
(Man behauptet, dass er das gesagt hat. _[Indikativ Präsens]_)_
_Er sollte das gesagt haben.__
(Man behauptete, dass er das gesagt hat _[Indikativ Präteritum]
oder_
Alle Indizien sprechen dafür, dass er das _[_schon aus eigenem Interesse_]_ gesagt hat._ [Konjunktiv 2 der Gegenwart, Potentialis]_)_
_Er hätte das sagen sollen.
(Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn er das gesagt hätte; hat er aber leider nicht _[Konjunktiv 2 der Vergangenheit; Irrealis]_)_


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Hier gibt es kein Modalverb.


Und warum ist das wichtig? Es geht hier um die Ersatzinfinitiv-Kiste und in dem Zusammenhang benimmt sich lassen wie ein Modalverb.


Gernot Back said:


> Hier gibt es keines im subjektiven Gebrauch


Und?


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Und warum ist das wichtig?


Es geht hier um die Tautologie, die sich aus der gleichzeitigen Benutzung von ausschließlich hypothetisch verwendetem Futur 2 und einem ebenso eine Hypothese ausdrückenden Modalverb im subjektiven Gebrauch ergibt. _Lassen _ist nun mal kein Modalverb und schon gar kein Verb, mit dem man (subjektive) Hypothesen ausdrücken könnte.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Es geht hier um die Tautologie, die sich aus der gleichzeitigen Benutzung von ausschließlich hypothetisch verwendetem Futur 2 und einem ebenso eine Hypothese ausdrückenden Modalverb im subjektiven Gebrauch ergibt. _Lassen _ist nun mal kein Modalverb und schon gar kein Verb, mit dem man (subjektive) Hypothesen ausdrücken könnte.


Ich verstehe Dich wirklich nicht. Du hast doch selbst einen Kontext gegeben, in dem _Ich werde geschrieben haben können _sinnvoll analysierbar ist. Wo ist da eine Tautologie (und Futur II kommt in dem Satz übrigens nicht vor).

Du springst hier zwischen zwei Argumentationslinien hin und her:

Der Satz ist praktisch irrelevant, weil man das das ganze doch viel einfacher und eleganter so "...." ausdrücken kann und
Der Satz ist semantisch sinnlos oder zumindest tautologisch.

Auf _diesen_ beiden Hochzeiten kannst Du wirklich nicht zugleich tanzen.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Ich verstehe Dich wirklich nicht. Du hast doch selbst einen Kontext gegeben, in dem _Ich werde geschrieben haben können _sinnvoll analysierbar ist. Wo ist da eine Tautologie (und Futur II kommt in dem Satz übrigens nicht vor).


Doch, natürlich ist das Futur 2 mit _können _als Ersatzinfinitiv für das Partizip 2 _gekonnt _und _haben können_ als Ersatz für den Infinitiv Perfekt _gekonnt haben_.

Die in #15 genannten Kontexte (wenn du die meinst) sind übrigens mindestens genau so konstruiert wie eine Comic-Strip-Smiley-Augen-Wolke mit Sprechblaseninhalt "*Ich regne".


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Doch, natürlich ist das Futur 2 mit _können _als Ersatzinfinitiv für das Partizip 2 _gekonnt _und _haben können_ als Ersatz für den Infinitiv Perfekt _gekonnt haben_


Der Satz 


berndf said:


> Ich werde geschrieben haben können


Enthält kein Futur II. Es ist Futur I: wird können - können ist KEIN Ersatzinfinitiv.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Der Satz
> 
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Ich werde geschrieben haben können _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enthält kein Futur II. Es ist Futur I: wird können - können ist KEIN Ersatzinfinitiv.
Click to expand...

Ja, da hast du Recht, mein Fehler!
Für Futur 2 müsste es heißen:

_Ich werde haben schreiben können_.​Das ist aber beides verdammt leicht zu verwechseln und deshalb in der Praxis auch nicht brauchbar.


----------

